# WHCC/ROES anyone?



## jowensphoto (Apr 9, 2012)

I am ordering prints from WHCC for the first time, but I am SO confused. Company uses a platform called ROES for ordering. I'm trying to add words to some flat cards, but can't seem to figure it out. 

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lapequesalsera (Apr 9, 2012)

All the designs needs to be done using your regular software, I use Photoshop and add anything I want to the files then I use ROES to transfer those files to whcc, basically they use that software like a register, where you order and choose prices and then pay


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you!! I was thinking that may be the case, just wanted to make sure I wasn't over looking something in ROES.


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2012)

All of the online labs use a ROES (*R*emote *O*rder *E*ntry *S*ystem) application.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL I thought it was specific to WHCC. Learning new stuff everyday!!


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 12, 2012)

Nations Photo Lab also uses Roes


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 23, 2012)

millers uses roes to, very confusing interface for me.  The first time I used roes, I had to email whcc to find out what I had to do, thankfully they usually reply very quickly.  

some labs do give you templates to use, although whcc doesnt, but they do sell some templates.


----------



## lapequesalsera (May 7, 2012)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> millers uses roes to, very confusing interface for me.  The first time I used roes, I had to email whcc to find out what I had to do, thankfully they usually reply very quickly.
> 
> some labs do give you templates to use, although whcc doesnt, but they do sell some templates.



Whcc does have templates, you have to download the files from their web, I only use their boutique card templates for guides because everything else it's just measures


----------



## GerryDavid (May 7, 2012)

the whcc templates are for guides only on the edges only for bleed and cut lines, they are simple white documents.  By templates I meant designer ones with graphics and patterns that would appeal to customers.


----------

